# Not advertising you are carrying - what to wear?



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hi Forum,

This whole process of buying a pistol for home protection and then finally getting my car weapon has been an experience to say the least.

Hopefully, it doesn’t come as a shocker I’m asking yet another question.

Ok - when carrying, obviously you do not want to draw attention or advertise you have a weapon on your person….sooo what is my question….?

Do yous guys intentionally wear baggy shirts, or fitted shirts and do you do anything to avoid letting people know you have a weapon on your person…or do you wear what you want and don’t care?

I guess, I have more “fitted” shirts but I don’t want to be that guy that looks like he’s wanting everyone to know he is carrying…makes sense??

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Depends on the weather.
In summer I wear a tee shirt with a loose short sleeve shirt unbuttoned. In winter heavy sweaters and jackets make it easy.
A good holster that tucks the butt of the grip in tight is key. Experiment with three o'clock position and adjust for concealment.
Good luck!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Depends on your body and what you commonly wear. Jeans/shorts and a loose fitting T shirt (not baggy and not form fitting) is the common practice. Probably 90%+ of the men in the area dress this way.
It will come over time, too. Just like everything, the more you do it, the better you get at it. You have to realize something as well. Most folks are oblivious to their surroundings.
I sat and pointed out several people in a restaurant that were carrying one day. Mom and LostWife couldn't for the life of them see what I saw. Understanding what you are looking for and avoiding it is a start. Could they say the same of me? Dunno, but folks that know I carry say they never see it.
Experiment with location. I carry about 2 O'clock. IMHO keep it between 11 and 2. High noon being your belly button. 3 and 9 are harder to conceal, and the further you get past those marks, the tougher it is to reach and deploy, especially if injured or you have shoulder problems. Much easier to restrain you from reaching it in those positions as well.
Happy obsessing


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> Depends on your body and what you commonly wear. Jeans/shorts and a loose fitting T shirt (not baggy and not form fitting) is the common practice. Probably 90%+ of the men in the area dress this way.
> It will come over time, too. Just like everything, the more you do it, the better you get at it. You have to realize something as well. Most folks are oblivious to their surroundings.
> I sat and pointed out several people in a restaurant that were carrying one day. Mom and LostWife couldn't for the life of them see what I saw. Understanding what you are looking for and avoiding it is a start. Could they say the same of me? Dunno, but folks that know I carry say they never see it.
> Experiment with location. I carry about 2 O'clock. IMHO keep it between 11 and 2. High noon being your belly button. 3 and 9 are harder to conceal, and the further you get past those marks, the tougher it is to reach and deploy, especially if injured or you have shoulder problems. Much easier to restrain you from reaching it in those positions as well.
> Happy obsessing


Great advice - thank you. You don’t by chance own a store do you?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

lz33w7 said:


> Great advice - thank you. You don’t by chance own a store do you?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


No, just not my first trip around the block. 
Never claimed to be smart, but chances are I've managed more stupid stuff than most.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I carry differently depending on the season. As I've aged, my right arm doesn't go up as fast and easily as when I was 55 (injuries and hard work) so the past few years I use cross-draw with holsters at about the 9:30 -10:00 position. I also use JIT type of holsters, even in the pre-bad arm days, as they are more compact in size, have a higher rise above the belt line, fit very close to my contour, and there's no excess leather to show at the bottom. If you notice, you'll often see some holsters showing as they hang well below the belt line so that's a giveaway. A dark pistol is easier to hide than a holster. Another reason to consider not getting a nickel, or stainless carry gun. The light reflection jumps out at someone. A dark gun can appear as only a shadow.

In the summertime, I wear a tee shirt with a shirt untucked. Covers everything that needs covering. Plus, my left arm naturally covers the gun. That helps break up any pattern and lets you always know that your gun is with you.

In colder weather, I wear a sweater or jacket. Complete coverage, nothing shows.

I do like vertical shoulder holsters, particularly in vehicles as the firearm is well above your hip and is faster to collect than a belt-holstered one. Shoulder holsters are also easy to conceal with a jacket, and again the gun is underneath your arm. My favorite shoulder holster is a Bucheimer Clark #154 that attaches to your belt on both sides. I'm not a fan of horizontal shoulder holsters as they easily print and tend to dangle if you bend over even slightly. I should add that in summer I'll wear the shoulder holster without a jacket (but throw on a lightweight parka if I need to get out) and in winter either without or with a jacket.

Holsters need not be expensive. Don Hume, Galco, and some others make quality holsters without the high cost. It's the function of the holster that counts, not how decorative it is. Also, stick with dark brown or black for better concealment. I also prefer leather as I find it's not noisy like some plastics.

Here's another thing. You can spot some carriers by the way they constantly feel for their gun no matter where it's placed. That's a big tell to a wise observer.

Don't dress like a magazine ad for Soldier of Fortune or tactical Ranger. The key to successful carry is to blend in and not draw attention.

Hope this advice helps.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

As others have already said, it depends upon the time year for me, where I am going, and what I plan on doing while out and about. In a vehicle I always open carry with my sidearm is secure in its holster and also readily available should I need it. The shoulder belt is positioned between my body and the gun's grip so the grip is free and unencumbered. As for clothing, I virtually always dress quite casual. That means in the warm months, shorts and a T-shirt, preferably somewhat loose fitting. In the off months, jeans and a T-shirt covered by a flannel shirt or a jacket when it gets cold (I don't own any coats). And I never tuck in my shirts.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I usually wear a photo. vest year round


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> This whole process of buying a pistol for home protection and then finally getting my car weapon has been an experience to say the least.
> 
> ...


Anytime you conceal carry you must dress accordingly. The object is to Never disclose you are carrying a gun. This will always give you the upper hand in the event you need to draw your gun. Your clothes should always be weather specific as to not give away the fact you are carrying. You're not out to make a fashion statement, you're just trying to conceal your gun the best way possible. I stocked up on Hawaiian Style shirts because #1, I like them and #2, they are loose enough to conceal my gun. Make a decision, INSIDE THE WAITBAND Holster or Belt Worn Holster. This too will help you decide on how you dress. To me, it's more of a Mindset rather then a Lifestyle choice. I choose either way to be most comfortable and the Best Way to conceal my gun. If we were to ever meet, you would never be able to tell IF and HOW I'm carrying. To me, this is the correct way to carry a gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BDziak said:


> Anytime you conceal carry you must dress accordingly. The object is to Never disclose you are carrying a gun. This will always give you the upper hand in the event you need to draw your gun. Your clothes should always be weather specific as to not give away the fact you are carrying. You're not out to make a fashion statement, you're just trying to conceal your gun the best way possible. I stocked up on Hawaiian Style shirts because #1, I like them and #2, they are loose enough to conceal my gun. Make a decision, INSIDE THE WAITBAND Holster or Belt Worn Holster. This too will help you decide on how you dress. To me, it's more of a Mindset rather then a Lifestyle choice. I choose either way to be most comfortable and the Best Way to conceal my gun. If we were to ever meet, you would never be able to tell IF and HOW I'm carrying. To me, this is the correct way to carry a gun.


Some good thoughts, there.

I go with doing what works best for the individual. I dress around my sidearm unless I am forced to arm myself with a pocket gun, such as my LPC. Otherwise, I give serious thought to my clothing, where I am going, and what I will be doing while out and about. That tends to drive how I dress. But for me, that is no problem at all. I virtually always dress very casual so clothing is really not an issue. It works with my chosen sidearm, which is OWB in a belt holster. The only holster consideration is whether I go with one that hugs the entire rig to my body or stands off a skosh. Time of year is almost always the deciding factor with this.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Ok - when carrying, obviously you do not want to draw attention or advertise you have a weapon on your person….sooo what is my question….?
> 
> Do yous guys intentionally wear baggy shirts, or fitted shirts and do you do anything to avoid letting people know you have a weapon on your person…or do you wear what you want and don’t care?
> 
> ...


At the risk of being forward, I would advise you first to carry outside the waist until you're very comfortable with the gun and all the many safety habits you should acquire. 

At the extreme risk of upsetting people, I would never use appendix carry. I know many people do, but I see it as dangerous even for experienced carriers. To me, unless there are extenuating circumstances, it's the accident waiting to happen. 

Then again, I'm an old guy.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> At the risk of being forward, I would advise you first to carry outside the waist until you're very comfortable with the gun and all the many safety habits you should acquire.
> 
> At the extreme risk of upsetting people, I would never use appendix carry. I know many people do, but I see it as dangerous even for experienced carriers. To me, unless there are extenuating circumstances, it's the accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Then again, I'm an old guy.


I personally believe you are asking for problems by NOT carrying concealed. With the mood of people today, you are asking for trouble with Open Carry. Small minded people will cause you more problems when they see you carrying a gun compared to those who do not know you are carrying a gun. I believe you are asking for problems...ESPECIALLY with the mood of many folks today.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

BDziak said:


> I personally believe you are asking for problems by NOT carrying concealed. With the mood of people today, you are asking for trouble with Open Carry. Small minded people will cause you more problems when they see you carrying a gun compared to those who do not know you are carrying a gun. I believe you are asking for problems...ESPECIALLY with the mood of many folks today.


P.S.
I'm an OLD GUY Myself.......I will ONLY CARRY CONCEALED


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

BDziak said:


> I personally believe you are asking for problems by NOT carrying concealed. With the mood of people today, you are asking for trouble with Open Carry. Small minded people will cause you more problems when they see you carrying a gun compared to those who do not know you are carrying a gun. I believe you are asking for problems...ESPECIALLY with the mood of many folks today.


I'm sorry I wasn't clearer in my post. I was referring to not carrying inside the belt, rather to carry on the waist with a belt and, of course, concealed. I'm not an advocate of open carry and never have been. Those who openly carry will be the first person shot in a robbery or mugging.

I do not think that anyone without a lot of outside the belt carry experience should carry inside the belt and that's for a variety of reasons I won't elaborate on now.

Hope this clears up the confusion. Thanks.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't clearer in my post. I was referring to not carrying inside the belt, rather to carry on the waist with a belt and, of course, concealed. I'm not an advocate of open carry and never have been. Those who openly carry will be the first person shot in a robbery or mugging.
> 
> I do not think that anyone without a lot of outside the belt carry experience should carry inside the belt and that's for a variety of reasons I won't elaborate on now.
> 
> Hope this clears up the confusion. Thanks.


GREAT! I was hoping your preference was NOT Open Carry. For OUTSIDE the Waistband my preference in holsters is a GALCO High Ride belt holster. They sell for @ $100 but i believe it's one of the Best Outside the Waistband holsters that will have Little to No printing through your shirt. AGAIN, these are MY Preferences. I learned quite a bit from my brother who was a Chicago Police Detective and many friends with the DEA and other Police Specialty Units. I'm NOT a know it all but I've had lots of good information from people that Conceal Carry for a living. There are other holsters besides GALCO however I hate buying things 2 and 3 times or more before I get it right. Give it a try, the worst thing that happens is you get one of the Best Holsters on the market for other types of wear. Me, I refuse to leave my house with my gun showing through the clothing I'm wearing. I hope this helps.....Good Luck and MERRY CHRISTMAS.......Bob


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carry concealed. But ever since they started open carry in Texas, I don't worry about printing anymore. I carry OWB, but I use a holster that hides the gun pretty well.

The average person lives in their own little world - people usually only check out cute girls. Yea, I know bad guys do focus on people more. But, it is hidden.

I used to carry IWB at the 4 o'clock position for almost 2 decades. But OWB is much more comfortable.

A small bulge - no big deal. This was a bigger issue when they first passed the CHL law in Texas.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BDziak said:


> I personally believe you are asking for problems by NOT carrying concealed. With the mood of people today, you are asking for trouble with Open Carry. Small minded people will cause you more problems when they see you carrying a gun compared to those who do not know you are carrying a gun. I believe you are asking for problems...ESPECIALLY with the mood of many folks today.


Glad I don't live in your state. In Virginia, openly carrying a sidearm is the normal method of carrying whereas concealing it is the exception and requires a permission slip from our employees. In the 7 1/2 years I openly carried my sidearm I only had one negative encounter. And that was by a man who claimed he was a retired LEO. Judging by his accent, he was most likely from somewhere up in the northeast. Should have stayed there if he wasn't of a mind to adopt our ways.

Granted when I was OC'ing, that was from the summer of 2007 to January 2015. Times have changed but I would wager I could go about my business with my sidearm out in the open and have not problems with folks I see. However, that's not going to happen since I stopped OC'ing in early 2015 and returned to concealed carry, except for a few specific places.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

As a newbie - I have the utmost respect for people that carry or even open carry. I remember seeing a few people on motorcycles open carrying and even a person open carrying before I purchased my weapon….and at first - if I can be honest…I was slightly nervous - but I would never confront that person as I wholeheartedly believe that it is a persons right to carry/open carry if they choose. 

Now, going through the whole process myself, I have a new respect for people who carry…not that I didn’t before but I can appreciate one wanting to protect her/himself either conceal/open. 

Personally, after reading all these posts…(and I appreciate all of them). I am going to conceal carry…keep my current wardrobe style and buy larger shirts.

This new area that I live in has caused a lot of stress…now, I have a sense of peace…being able to carry…not only that…I feel more calm. One of the best decisions I’ve ever made.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Remember that the most important thing you carry is 'situational awareness.' That may help you so you never need to use a firearm in self-defense.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Absolutely - calm, cool, collected and 100% aware of what is going on. 

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

crc4 said:


> Remember that the most important thing you carry is 'situational awareness.' That may help you so you never need to use a firearm in self-defense.


Absolutely. That and knowledge of the laws of the state in which one lives.

And never forget that the fight you don't have is the one you will always win.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

In the summer I carry with an IWB kydex holster with a loose T shirt covering. In the winter, 60* or below, I usually wear a Carhart vest and a leather OWB holster. This works for me carrying on my right hip. Sometimes, if it’s hotter than 60*, I just go with a golf type shirt and the OWB holster. Like today. It’s Texas, nobody cares !  Naturally, the shirt goes over the pistol.


----------



## bhchang1 (7 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> This whole process of buying a pistol for home protection and then finally getting my car weapon has been an experience to say the least.
> 
> ...


I chose the StealthGear Ventcore Flex OWB holster











I chose this OWB holster because IWB put pressure on my sciatic nerve when trying to carry IWB at 4 o'clock position. I also did not want to rebuild my wardrobe just to carry IWB. I wear it with a loose polo shirt untucked, sweatshirts and sweaters and Hawaiian shirts. The gun that I carry daily is a Sig Sauer P229 Legion... which is considered a full sized sidearm. I live in Fort Worth Texas and the weather gets very warm (120 degrees+ and humid). The StealthGear Flex is very comfortable. It is a premium holster and will cost you after customizing around $150.

I have attached a few pics of my rig and gun belt (which is made out of buffalo hide).

I use the quick release belt clips. It's also important to get a really good belt. I'm using the Kore Essentials gunbelt that is very thick and sturdy... it has a ratchet fitting systems that is easily adjustable when sitting or driving. I'm trying not to accumulate a holster and belt collection I decided on the best OWB carry for me, 

Good luck with your search. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

bhchang1 said:


> I chose the StealthGear Ventcore Flex OWB holster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for posting. I have some time as I want to go to the range several more times, then take my class and then pull the trigger on the holster. Great pictures….thank you for sharing.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

lz33w7 said:


> Thank you very much for posting. I have some time as I want to go to the range several more times, then take my class and then pull the trigger on the holster. Great pictures….thank you for sharing.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Take your time on selecting a holster as this can be one of the more aggravating and costly components of the carry decision. The major criteria are how you plan to carry and from which material you want your holster to be made. Once those criteria are satisfied, then it's just picking out a holster that satisfies your specific wants, needs, and requirements. Best to stay with the major brands, even though they will cost more, because you'll get better security for your sidearm in case someone tries to grab your gun. In the final analysis, it all boils down to what you can wear all day when out and about.

FWIW, I like the DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster for most of my carry options. It is leather, very well made, and reasonably priced. And it carries very nicely. For a high quality Kydex holster, I like the Rounded by Concealment Express products. I also prefer OWB belt carry for my sidearms.

So to wrap it up, first consideration is going to be how you want to carry, OWB, IWB, Appendix IWB, and how it will work with your clothing and your specific requirements. Sidearm security is paramount so that should be a given. Don't make it easy for someone to snatch your gun. Comfort is also right up there as is the concealability of your rig. Most people will never know you are carrying a firearm if they happen to see the bottom of the holster. Still, do keep this in mind. And once again, don't go cheap, as in materials and build quality.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I'm an old guy. I've tried Kydex holsters before I was an old guy. I prefer leather holsters for comfort, silence, and less wear on the gun exterior. After several attempts at Kydex holsters for a couple of guns, I sold them and went back to leather. A good leather holster for me moulds to the gun and my body over time. No one ever waxed poetic over a Kydex holster.

However, I do like magazine holders in Kydex. I just bought 6 on Ebay that clip on the belt for 9mm and .45 double stacks. There's where the rigidity works for me. About 8 dollars each.

Holsters are like your underwear. There's a vast difference between brands and some just feel better than others. Plastic underwear may hold your junk in place but isn't good for walking around.

Don't feel you have to have a custom or high-dollar holster either. There are many excellent holsters around 50 bucks that work great. I just bought a JIT leather holster for my CZ 97B for 28.00 and it's as good as others that sell for at least twice as much.

I will advise you to go with dark brown or black as they don't show like tan or some of these god-awful bright-colored neon holsters. Think concealment, not showy.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

lz33w7 said:


> Hi Forum,
> This whole process of buying a pistol for home protection and then finally getting my car weapon has been an experience to say the least.
> Hopefully, it doesn’t come as a shocker I’m asking yet another question.
> Ok - when carrying, obviously you do not want to draw attention or advertise you have a weapon on your person….sooo what is my question….?
> ...


I wear loose clothing from spring to fall. Mostly Hawaiian shirts/Bowling shirts/Mexican wedding shirts. This style and other styles, like scrubs, will hide handguns well. I wear jackets and coats during the winters.
I wear a Phlster Enigma and have found that I either need to lose weight or buy the next size pant.
Of course, a suit or a sport coat offers a lot of concealment.
YMMV
I have found it relatively easy to identify people wearing concealed; I don't think that the average person or vast majority of people even are aware that some people carry concealed.


----------

